
Moravec's paradox - subnaught
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moravec%27s_paradox
======
danrisso3
People who think that high-level reasoning is easy compared to sensorimotor
skills have successfully implemented neither and lack both.

\-- Benjamin Franklin

Neural networks can be used to balance robots. They can't be used to generate
Agda proofs of non-trivial theorems, or C programs that do something useful,
etc.

~~~
adaml_623
Thank you I was trying to remember who said that quote ;-) ...

But seriously I'm not sure that just because checkers and various logical
puzzles lend themselves to simple algorithms equates to "high-level reasoning
requires very little computation"

I mean unless I've managed to miss all the AI bots sitting n the web asking me
to talk. I think this might be a paradox that only existed until people
thought more carefully about high level reasoning.

------
phamilton
This is a decent motivation for "manual automation". Figuring out what is a
face in a picture is hard for a computer but easy for a person. Comparing that
face with thousands of existing faces to eliminate 99% that aren't anywhere
close to a match is easier for a computer than it is a person. Deciding if it
is a true match is easier for a person than a computer.

There are a lot of situations that would benefit from such a workflow.

